# Suche Angel-outfit



## Maxiii (15. August 2007)

Juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche ein nettes Outfit, das zum angeln passt, kann mir da jemand weiter helfen? Es muss nichts mit +Angeln drauf haben, sondern auf das Aussehen kommt es mir an. Werde mir sonntag die Schuhe und den Hut holen beim Angelwettbewerb wenn ich es schaff die Fische zu angeln.


----------



## Kahrn (11. September 2007)

Naja, keine Ahnung, ich find den Admiralshut (können dir Schneider bauen) ganz nett...

Ansonsten hab ich das Problem, dass ich Klamotten mit Plus auf Angelfertigkeit suche...gibts da was? Hab bisher nur die +2 Verzauberung auf die Handschuhe gefunden... Ich komm nicht weiter, Angeln auf 375, Fischanlocker, Nat Pagles Angel und trotzdem schwimmen mir die Fische weg *help*


----------



## Pomela (11. September 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=10121

alles zum Angelwettbewerb, bei dem man auch Angelklamotten finden kann...


----------



## Kahrn (11. September 2007)

Hui...das ging fix. Dank dir für die schnelle Antwort...und "Auf zum Angelwettbewerb" ^^


----------



## Vail (11. November 2007)

Muss ich auch drigend mal versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revej (29. Dezember 2007)

Ähm kauf dir nen Overall von nem Schneider... oder mach ihn dir selber, Vorlage bekommt man glaube ich in Westfall unten am Lager, unweit von Greif.
Anglerhut und Schuhe bekommst ja beim Anglerwettbewerb wenn du gut bist, ganau so wie ne gute Angelrute und ne Angelleine, die man auf Ruten anwenden kann. Zur not nimmst die +20 Rute aus Shattrath, bekommst als Questreward von nem kleinen Jungen im unteren Viertel.
Dann lässt dir vom Ingi ein paar Aquadynamische Fischanlocker machen und dir entkommt nix mehr.


... Naja, eigentlich reicht die Rute aus Shattrath bei Skill 375 und ein Aquadynamischer Fischanlocker, damit dir nix mehr abhaut, außer deine Reaktionszeit ist unter aller Sau.


----------

